# Turbo charger for 2000 maxima



## pah92303 (Jan 8, 2007)

is there a turbo charger for a 2000 maxima? if so where can i get one?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

PFI, Custommaxima, and at least two other places have done this. Not sure if the have a stock kit or if one of their 95-99 kits was modified to fit. (it's not exactly easy to modify it, but it's not too hard either if you're familiar with the electricals and not afraid of welding...)


----------



## pah92303 (Jan 8, 2007)

is there any websites i can go to, to find out this information?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Maxima.org guys have done this a few times. I suggest you head there if your google-fu doesn't help you.


----------



## pah92303 (Jan 8, 2007)

*HP needed*

is there anything i can do to my 2000 nissan maxima to get nore horsepower?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
Question: Can you can turbocharge it?
Answer: Yes
You can buy any garrett turbo, if it is the right one for your config is another history...
http://www.nissanforums.com/forced-...3273-before-posting-newbie-question-read.html
It is not impossible
I am running a turbo carbed e16 engine, boosting 14 psi
Daily driver
As there is no kit available, you can fab your own, or pay for it to be done
I could only recommend you to read and learn about turbos to know what to modify and why
Turbo engines are adictive...
Peace


----------

